# Planting a Micro Sword Carpet



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Hello--

I just ordered 3 square feet of micro sword grass from a local supplier (www.azgardens.com). It comes by square feet so i will be getting 3 sections. My question is: How do i plant it, if the roots have already formed a "mat"? Does it just sink to the bottom, or what? Im a little confused on how to plant it, all help would be appreciated. Also, due to driftwood placement, would it be ok to cut the carpet into smaller pieces to fit in different spots?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

You can pull the mats apart into smaller pieces, individual plants etc. 

Depending on the size of your tank and the amount of area you want to fill, it would be best to seperate it as much as possible IMO. It will spread and fill in on it's own. You want to plant it into your substrate leaving the crown of the plant a little above or flush with the substrate if possible.


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

You paid $90 for micro sword???


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

split it up into the individual runners. you cut up runners that are too long for you to plant. then you plant those evenly spread out over the area you want to grow your lileaopsis.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

> You paid $90 for micro sword???


Yeah.. sounded reasonable to me for 3 square feet.
Can't find it at any stores in the Phoenix area.

Thanks Jinx and Marko, i will split them up when they arrive tomorrow.


----------

